# What bird is this? (I know it's not a budgie, but it's fairly close)



## ukbudgie (Aug 8, 2016)

I've taken a screen shot of a part of a gif.

Can any one identify this bird. Is it a conure?


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

That's a Senegal Parrot.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Yes. It is a Senegal parrot (Poicephalus senegalus), African species.


----------

